# finally got that poon



## rkmurphy (Nov 2, 2008)

Congrats! I haven't caught a tarpon in forever...I miss it. So much fun!


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

congrats on breaking the spell. That's a fun size tarpon right there too. - eric


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Nice report. Please remember that its frown upon by law enforcement to boat Tarpon or Jewfish. Just posting this for future Tarpon catches by you and others. Try to get a picture of the release in the water. 

http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1181045622


Still a great catch. Congrats!


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

> Nice report. Please remember that its frown upon by law enforcement to boat Tarpon or Jewfish. Just posting this for future Tarpon catches by you and others. Try to get a picture of the release in the water.
> 
> http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1181045622
> 
> ...


yes, i have since come to learn that its frowned upon to put one in the boat :-[ woops. wont let that happen again


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

Nice poon SBC! [smiley=1-beer.gif] The way those things jump, I'm sure that one launched itself right into your boat. Might as well get the picture since it had already landed itself, eh?  ;D


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

> Nice poon SBC! [smiley=1-beer.gif] The way those things jump, I'm sure that one launched itself right into your boat. Might as well get the picture since it had already landed itself, eh?  ;D


 yeah yeah thats the ticket..... he jumped in the boat  before i asked him to leave i snapped the pic


----------



## Strike_III (Mar 21, 2007)

Very nice. Did you happen to check the airport basin for tarpon? I might have to head down that way and try and jump one.

Mike


----------



## Weedy (Dec 11, 2006)

very nice!!!!!! I'm jealous!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

> Very nice. Did you happen to check the airport basin for tarpon? I might have to head down that way and try and jump one.
> 
> Mike


as a matter of fact i drifted over a large flat down there and only saw a couple of sheeps, no poons


----------



## REELKEEN (Mar 24, 2009)

Mark,
Awesome poon! Glad to hear about your first!


----------

